# We are looking for sponsors



## Ligaua (Sep 20, 2012)

Kind daypart. We are enthusiasts from Ukraine search sponsion In particular we collect facilities on the purchase of Full HD camera GO Pro- cost of chamber in Ukraine of 3600 griven=420$. Since a chamber will be purchased we will leave on Goverlu - the greatest mountain of Ukrainian Carpathians and will take off mass Snowboard video, video will be treated and laid out on Youtube in in our roller we will mention all who will help us. Thanks to everybody on any questions will endeavour to answer)) Web money purse for collection of facilities Z166422595776 (specify your name or nik in notes)


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

lol...wut?

10char


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

"Hi, we're random people who have never participated on this forum before and you don't know us from shit, but we'd like you to send us money."


Honestly, I'm gobsmacked.

I think this will take a little more than a video.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Hahaha oh god this is funny. And I'm not gonna make fun of somebody because english is their second language but if I was this would be the perfect place to do it. And then they asked for money lol.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

at least it isn't another LED board...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I have $420 burning a hole in my pocket. Where can I send it to?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ligaua said:


> Kind daypart. We are enthusiasts from Ukraine search sponsion In particular we collect facilities on the purchase of Full HD camera GO Pro- cost of chamber in Ukraine of 3600 griven=*420*$. Since a chamber will be purchased we will leave on Goverlu - the greatest mountain of Ukrainian Carpathians and will take off mass Snowboard video, video will be treated and laid out on Youtube in in our roller we will mention all who will help us. Thanks to everybody on any questions will endeavour to answer)) Web money purse for collection of facilities Z166422595776 (specify your name or nik in notes)


Whatcha looking for stoner???


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

what the FUCK is a kind daypart lol!


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

this is just simply amazing.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

FLAME ON.

*Ligaua


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! This has to be one of the greatest threads ever. :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

пішов на хуй спамер!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL! This has to be one of the greatest threads ever. :laugh:


Hold on now, we can't go throwing out that title quite so soon, its just started


LuckyRVA said:


> пішов на хуй спамер!


I bet that at least make some grammatical sense in some language...OP's first post is gibberish in any language. Wouldn't be the first thread where we've had a side conversation going on in another language.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> I bet that at least make some grammatical sense in some language...OP's first post is gibberish in any language. Wouldn't be the first thread where we've had a side conversation going on in another language.


Supposedly it's "fuck you spammer" in Ukranian. But, I used google translate which I assume that's what OP did as well but google borked his all up.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> LOL! This has to be one of the greatest threads ever. :laugh:





LuckyRVA said:


> Supposedly it's "fuck you spammer" in Ukranian. But, I used google translate which I assume that's what OP did as well but google borked his all up.


hahaha oh ok. makes sense! 

Im awaiting op's incomprehensible response.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Foreign Relations

внешние сношения

relations extérieures










Now go riot or get imprisoned for snowboarding or something.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

LOL! FU COMMIES!


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Ligaua said:


> Kind daypart. We are enthusiasts from Ukraine search sponsion In particular we collect facilities on the purchase of Full HD camera GO Pro- cost of chamber in Ukraine of 3600 griven=420$. Since a chamber will be purchased we will leave on Goverlu - the greatest mountain of Ukrainian Carpathians and will take off mass Snowboard video, video will be treated and laid out on Youtube in in our roller we will mention all who will help us. Thanks to everybody on any questions will endeavour to answer)) Web money purse for collection of facilities Z166422595776 (specify your name or nik in notes)


Ok..I'm gonna give this a go...translation...:

Kind day to you sir,

We are enthusiasts from Ukraine searching for sponsors. In particular we collect royalties on the purchase of the HD camera GoPro - cost in Ukraine is 3600 griven (Ukrainian Monopoly money), which is about US$ 420. From each cost, a portion will be sent to Goverlu, one of the best mountains of the Ukrainian Carpathians. These dividends will lead to the production of a snowboard video, which will be edited and uploaded to YouTube - if you help, you will be mentioned in the movie credits. 

Thanks to everybody, we will do our best to answer any questions.

To deposit in our internet-based money purse for the collection of royalties send to account number Z166422595776. Specify your name in notes.

----

And that gave me a headache.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Bravo!


Hmm credits on a random Ukranian youtube video. Sounds tempting.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

HAHA...no shit...I'm gonna skip buying my pass and send these dudes my cash fo shizzle


----------



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> at least it isn't another LED board...


Lol Ya those were funny.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Da fvck I just read? Sign me up! I'm going to find my old Monopoly game and I'll fill an envelope with all the blue, grean and pink bills that bought me all those properties... I'll make OP rich.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Can I trade them a yak?


----------

